# Fair price for an 04' or 05' Litespeed



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

It seems the final prices on ebay are all over the map on Litespeeds since there are not a lot being sold, much less in the same size. So what would a fair price be for a 2004 or 2005 Tuscany be?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

grupo? wheels?


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

The Tuscany is a really nice all-round bicycle frame, and for "used" in the 2004/2005 vintage should fetch $750 to $1250 for the frame, fork, and headset bearings.


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

Ultegra level groupo and real design wheelset (I will probably replace the wheels).


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Probably over $2000 the way things have been lately. I don't know why, but they sem to be fetching some good prices since they're no longer available through CC.


----------



## surferdude69 (Mar 28, 2010)

I got a litespeed 04 Tuscany frameset for sale, it's a new frame. the toptube was too short for me, so it's been sitting in my spare room for years size 55cm Im looking for € 1200 for it.

Im living in Ireland, Pm me if you are interested...:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimemmm (Apr 17, 2007)

*tuscany price*

I just sold my 2003 tuscany in dec.on ebay. My bike included all dura ace except for the shifters which were ultegra. The wheels were neuvations. my bike was a 53 cm. and it was in excellent condition. I purchased my bike at colorado cyclist when they were blowing out the frames for about 12 or 13 hundred. I was going to build up the frame but the salesman ask me if I would be interested in a complete bike? I asked what he had? he told me he had a complete built tuscany with ultergra and mavic krysiums elite for 1800.00. This bike was a showroom bike. I just had to jump all over that. I bought it. It was a great deal, I stole that bike. I later purchased a 54cm. merlin cyrene and decided to sell my tuscany. I got 1200.00. I kept the mavic wheels ($650.00) and sold the tuscany with the neuvation wheels. I ended up. It was like buying the bike for 1,800.00 and selling the bike for 1,500.00. I did lose money on the dura ace parts but I don't think about it much because I got a good price on the components. It was the same time the new dura ace came out. I also think I did pretty good on the transaction because I purchased my 2002 merlin cyrene brand new for 900.00. It seems to me for some reason 52-50cm. or smaller bikes go for top dollar. Perhaps they are harder to find. I have seen an occasional tuscany going for top dollar, but right now it is a byers market on e-bay. My guess is that the tuscany will sell for 1,300 to 1,500 dollars.


----------

